# Anna Tomawa Sintow Anyone



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I was not overly acquainted with her but listened to her in Aida on Met Opera Radio. OMG, she was fabulous! I liked her as much as Price, which is saying a lot. She was an ideal Verdi soprano. Did anyone hear her and have an opinion?


----------



## kineno (Jan 24, 2015)

I heard her sing the Marschallin at the Met in the 80s; it was quite wonderful.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a recording of her performing Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder with the BPO under Karajan and it is slated for a first playing by the end of the coming work week.


----------



## Retired (Feb 15, 2015)

I sang with Anna many times...not only was she a vocal treasure but a wonderful colleague...a professional's professional.
I was particularly found of her singing in Tosca and Don Carlo.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am finally listening to her performing Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder with the BPO under Karajan. Sublime. I have only heard Jessye Norman's interpretation on LP. This is a fine and satisfying replacement (it comes with the Orchestral Works box). I am surprised that I have never heard her name prior to getting this set.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

I have only seen Tomowa-Sintow in the Covent Garden video of Andrea Chenier from the 1980s. She struck me as pretty good, but not "special." But I would like to hear more, so I will search out these recommendations...


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Not opera....but she was excellent on the Karajan/BPO recording of Beethoven's 9th. Just a great record all round.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

I had an old vinyl recording of _Ariadne auf Naxos_, and Anna Tomowa-Sintow was the Ariadne. That "Es gibt ein Reich" that she sang on it was stunning! Unfortunately I no longer have those; I don't even remember who the Zerbinetta was ... and that is not like me, to not remember a Tweety Bird.

Best Regards, 

George


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

i have her in only one recording,_ Das Wunder der Heliane_ of Korngold. Lovely.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Barelytenor said:


> I had an old vinyl recording of _Ariadne auf Naxos_, and Anna Tomowa-Sintow was the Ariadne. That "Es gibt ein Reich" that she sang on it was stunning! Unfortunately I no longer have those; I don't even remember who the Zerbinetta was ... and that is not like me, to not remember a Tweety Bird.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> George


Oh wow. I looked it up on Amazon, the Zerbinetta was Kathleen Battle. How the haughty ... er, I mean mighty, have fallen. Actually it was not a memorable performance of hers, although in fairness I do have some CDs that I would certainly put in that category ... a nice Handel Serse probably at the top of the list. But I digress. And I would rather listen to more Anna Tomowa-Sintow than more Battle.

Best Regards, 

George


----------



## Retired (Feb 15, 2015)

Anna so often found a contemplative moment in her roles and made something magical happen. The one that always comes to mind was Arabella's aria..."Aber der Richtigen..."... I remember her kneeling on the floor...in a sublime calmness and allowing the audience to look into Arabella's soul through her beautiful, large dark brown eyes. The intimacy was something very special. As with so many artists, there is need to have been there.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Sounds lovely, Retired. Where was this?

Best Regards, 

George


----------



## Retired (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a feeling you know.....might have even been there...


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

There is a good article on her in the latest Opera News. I did not realize she was East German. She had a very typical dramatic soprano face shape from the photos they showed of her face: no neck with a very wide mask and strong jawline.


----------

